# cd player skipping Q7 3.6 Premium



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

My cd player would skip after 3 sec on any track so after three weeks they replaced it and the new cd player skips randomly on every tracy and cd. Even the radio went wonky one morning. Sometimes it says loading cd and nothing happens, sometimes it says initializing...
Any one else have this happen?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: cd player skipping Q7 3.6 Premium (concord01)*

I never use the CD player since I have the AMI with an iPod. The one time I tried it worked fine.


----------



## AudiTeK22030 (Sep 6, 2007)

i9 recall...check with dealer...its the cd changer update


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Amazing- something as well developed as a cd changer has updates.... You would think such an item would be perfected on the first try by now.


----------



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (chickdr)*

I haven't been able to listen to the radio or the cd player in about three months. They have updated the software, changed the unit, and changed the bluetooth module with no results. It kind of sounds like when a speaker wire is loose on a speaker, the sound cuts in and out for 2-5 seconds at a time. Very frustrating.
Any one have this problem?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

3 mths? Sounds like Audi needs to replace your car and THEN take the time to figure it out. A Q7 is too expensive a car for you to be the tester while they try to figure out why the radio won't work. Could be a wiring issue and they may never figure it out. I would escalate it with Audi Canada.


----------



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Just as a follow-up, Pfaff replaced the CD player and its been fine since. The other dealer just had me going back and forth. What a waste of time....


----------

